# Watch for coming gun control measures



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

So it sounds like something that will bypass congress. That has been Obama's MO hasn't it? 
For the full story: http://www.usatoday.com/news/washington ... ords_n.htm
Administration to propose steps on gun safety
WASHINGTON (AP) - Six months after Rep. Gabrielle Giffords was shot, the White House is preparing to propose some new steps on gun safety, though they're likely to fall short of the bold measures activists would like to see.
The Obama administration is preparing to offer new steps to promote gun safety.
Anti-gun groups have been disappointed to see no action so far from President Barack Obama, who supported tough gun control measures earlier in his career but fell largely silent upon becoming president. Some activists were using the opportunity of the six-month anniversary of the Giffords shooting on Friday to speak up.
Spokesman Jay Carney said that the new steps would be made public "in the near future." He didn't offer details, but people involved in talks at the Justice Department to craft the new measures said they expected to see something in the next several weeks. Whatever is proposed is not expected to involve legislation or take on major issues like banning assault weapons but could include executive action to strengthen the background check system or other steps.


----------



## vtrons (Feb 14, 2008)

GUN SAFETY my eye.
This administration is only interested in GUN CONTROL.

Witness: Operation Fast and Furious.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

vtrons said:


> GUN SAFETY my eye.
> This administration is only interested in GUN CONTROL.
> 
> Witness: Operation Fast and Furious.


Yes, they should track that handgun the guy used to shoot Giffords. It may have come from the ATF operation. I put nothing past these liberal zealots. Remember the guy who killed a bunch of people in that McDonalds in Texas years ago? He had belonged to and supported one of those gun control groups. Do you suppose he may have thought he was furthering their agenda?


----------



## Gillbilly (Mar 21, 2007)

I have not agreed with many of the policies of our new gov. here in Wi but the concealed carry law was just signed on 7/8.I believe it was vetoed twice by the previous gov.but actually had support of many dems.This may be another common ground thing Plainsman  .When will they understand the laws on the books already cover the criminal side and leave law abiding citizens alone?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think we may have many things in common Gillbilly, I just misinterpreted your first few posts. You see, I may be old, but I heard words almost like that in college back in the late 1960''s. Most of them smoking their dope agreed with Jane Fonda. That says it all. The slang just changed slightly. :thumb:


----------

